# paying sub



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

im going to sub out some work and will be paying the guy $45hr it i bid out the jobs at $60 would this be good or should i bid them out at more then 60hr.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

JTS Landscaping & Lawn Service said:


> im going to sub out some work and will be paying the guy $45hr it i bid out the jobs at $60 would this be good or should i bid them out at more then 60hr.


JTS I don't know where Hudsonville is but over here in Waterford MI I bill at $125.00 a hour. How can you make any money at $60.00 a hour?

Regards Mike


----------



## plowman350 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Greetings*

I have some friends in good ole' hooterville. I live in SE michigan and can tell you for a fact that there is a ENTIRELY different cost of living in Wateford Vs. Hudsonville. I would definitely expect the cost in waterford to be higher, maybe not double.....but definitely significantly higher.


----------



## Lawnboy67 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well Grand Rapids is getting rates from $50.00 per hour to $90.00 per hour, and along the lake shore its only about $45- 55 per hour but the lake shore averages about 35 or more pushes per year. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## MikeD520 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm trying to figure something out... I used to plow and salt for very large grounds maintenance firm through a small landscaper and I was his subcontractor. Last year I go my one employee and four friends (with plows) to plow for the small landscaper for his contract with the grounds maintenance firm. This year I was contacted by the grounds maintenance firm to submit a list of available equipment and my rates. I used to get paid $65 per hour to salt or plow, now my question is what do I charge the grounds maintenance firm for my fleet of equipment??? It sounds like subs (like I was for a few years) get paid $50 to $75 and the "middle" contractor gets paid $100-$125 per hour. Any thoughts or suggestions???? By the way, I am not a landscaper, mower, etc. I have a pest control company. Just throwing that out there, because in my area most snow guys are involved with landscaping one way or another. I appreciate anyone's thoughts.


----------

